# October photo contest



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Debles got to pick this month's contest theme and she chose hunting and retrieving photos. So post your favorite picture of your golden either hunting or retrieving.

We'll take entries until October 22.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Look verrrrrry closely...Enzo likes to hunt and retrieve frogs. lol


----------



## Antey (Oct 5, 2010)

Training..Russian style - in swamp=)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike don't Hunt. 

This should be interesting though. Looking forward to the pics to come.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Antey said:


> Training..Russian style - in swamp=)
> http://www.radikal.ru
> http://www.radikal.ru
> http://www.radikal.ru


Wait! I thought you guys were just all about snow and ice! :

Lovely pictures guys<:

_I need to schedule a new retrieving photo-op with Jacks with one of his toys._


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeys not much of a hunter! i'll look forward to voting though


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Even if your pup won't hunt, maybe you have some retrieving photos? Gunner doesn't hunt either but he lives to retrieve!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's Riley's catch. He caught it all by himself. Imagine my surprise when I jokingly said "go get it" and he actually came back with the Partridge!:uhoh:


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Okay, I'm gonna try this... hehehe


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Love that Candace!!! Good for Charlie!!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's my boys.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

This is the closest Ike's gotten to retrieving anything...he waded out to fetch the ball, had his attention diverted elsewhere, and the ball floated away. This is just one shot in a series of attempts to get a shot of him retrieving something, anything...:doh:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Antey said:


> Training..Russian style - in swamp=)


How many times do you have to wash to get the green stain off?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It was kindova toss up...  

I'm going with the retrieving the stick picture (I pointed at the stick and told him to bring it to me). 

But just for fun - I wanted to throw in the pic of him retrieving his latest weird toy in the front woods. :


----------



## Antey (Oct 5, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> How many times do you have to wash to get the green stain off?


 Oh dont' remind me)) For 6 hours I was washing and brushing Antey....that swamp green was hardly cud be stained off....like stickers))


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Antey said:


> Training..Russian style - in swamp=)



That is AWESOME!! Great pics!!

Yeah we're not into hunting... vegans all the way!!
love the stuffed duckie one as well.
The only thing Chopin hunts is his stuffed quacking goose toy... and my foot... and the cat... ok I geuss he is a bit of a hunter:doh:


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

His very first water retrieve at 10 weeks.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

A water retrieve hunting.......sticks!!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Graham and his first "duck".


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

I am a horrible photographer, but I thought Id take a couple shots today for fun 










I love how you can see his soft bite here. 









He won


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great pics everyone! I can't win anyway but wanted to post this of Sasha's first retrieve!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Is that Sasha's stuffed dumbbell? It's as big as he is! Too cute.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep, hope to get a better photo. He was actually carrying it in the middle.. it was so adorable!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

that is sooo cute, Deb!!  He is awesome!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah "retrieving" his floppy disc from the big snow.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's Sadie!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Not a hunting photo, but Tyson's very first water bumper retrieve this past spring. He was about 5 months old here.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dylan has been retrieving our morning paper for over 11 years now, and he is the BEST PAPER BOY EVER................


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god, Dylan is so cute!! Look how proud he is!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

While not exactly a hunting/retrieving picture, I love this picture of our Summer because when we're on our walks through the woods, she runs ahead and hunts in and out of the woods and I usually find her by spotting her tail--love the way she holds it up and it starts going back and forth in excitement when she's found something!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bob Dylan: I love your picture and yes your Dylan is the best paper boy ever.:

_"Dylan has been retrieving our morning paper for over 11 years now, and he is the BEST PAPER BOY EVER................ _"


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Awwww love the photo of Dylan getting the paper.. our Max always got the paper too.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is Sierra's first water retrieve (at least with us):uhoh:.








She's a natural.
Karen


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Golden123 said:


> Here's Sadie!!


Sadie is beautiful! She is younger than Milo and her coat is so much longer/prettier than his! I'm jealous. I sware Milo will be in this awkward stage forever!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

This is one of my favorites of Jack retrieving at the beach:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner retrieving at the lake.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Mojo and my Maxie girl... the last time she ever went swimming.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Bob Dylan: I love your picture and yes your Dylan is the best paper boy ever.:
> 
> _"Dylan has been retrieving our morning paper for over 11 years now, and he is the BEST PAPER BOY EVER................ _"


 I love this picture.....my parents had a mix breed dog back in the late 50's before I was born that would retrieve ALL the neighbors papers. The story goes my Dad would have to go back out are redeliver them to the neighbors after Dutchess brought them all home. :no: I think that is when someone came up with the idea of a leash law!!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Janine,
That's EXACTLY what our dog did when I was little girl. We lived in a cul-de-sac and our dog, Nelson, would retrieve every single Sunday paper in the entire street! Back then they were rolled up with a paper band around them - so it was like retrieving a bumper for him. We had to "untrain" him to get the paper.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My stepfather's last dog retrieved too.:uhoh: Every dove in the field.
He was banned by the other hunters after that.:doh:

Ya gotta love that will to please.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Mojo and my Maxie girl... the last time she ever went swimming.


This made me cry. I am so sorry Jen. I so know how you feel.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nitro retrieving Nash & Nadine


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nash retrieving his ball:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

My entry is a picture of Molson retrieving the ONLY thing we could get him to dive off the dock for! :doh::










and another one just to share - it's only 50% golden but I love that they are both perfectly in synch with each other


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

*Ginger*

Ginger retrieving in Braies lake Dolomites


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

It was hard to choose just one, so here are two of Mia.


----------



## Antey (Oct 5, 2010)

*GINGIOLA*

Wow!!!!!!!! What a landscape!!!!!!!!!!!! Unbelievable that there's somewhere such beauty!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

GINGIOLA said:


> Ginger retrieving in Braies lake Dolomites


wow!!! that is a stunning photo- absolutly gorgeous place. nice looking golden too :


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is Lincoln retrieving his water toy.......


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Beautiful dogs*

I really enjoyed everyone's photos. It's hard to choose a winner.

If I were Molson's Mom, I'd send his retrieving the Budweiser pic to the company. It'd be funny to show a can of baked beans, but then he went for the Bud. These Goldens are such characters !


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's one of Finn this morning "retrieving" his brush while I was trying to brush him and he was just trying to play .


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I know if my dh was voting...he would vote Molsen....the Bud dog!

I really love everyones pictures....they really are great.

The last thing Andy hunted...he ate whole....the lizard! No picture of that....LOL.

But now they picked up and old gopher scent (whole that was covered for a year)....I got a 3 dogs digging for China.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's Cooper on his first ever swimming retrieve


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Knox swam out for a tennis ball but came back with the main mast of a pirate ship.


----------

